# What type of small boat should I buy?



## leoparddog (Jan 10, 2005)

I posted this on the fishing forum, but since this one is busier....

I'm looking to buy a small boat for fishing the hootch and small lakes or rivers.  I was considering a river hawk, but have been told that it has thin sidewalls and fiberglass + the rocks on the hootch are not a good mix.

I don't love the jon boats, but if that is the best bet let me know.

I don't want to run anything much bigger than a small outboard could power. 
thanks.


----------



## Nick_T (Jan 10, 2005)

What's your hang up against jon boats? Sure seems that one of those would fit your bill nicely.

Nick T


----------



## leoparddog (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't really have a "hang up" over the jon boats.  I don't want to have to have a trailer, I want to put it in the back of my truck.  I enjoyed being able to carry my old canoe if I needed to and I really don't have room at the current house for a boat on a trailer.  

I need something I can lean up against the back of the house or suspend from the ceiling of the garage.  The backyard has a small gate and a jon boat is only going thru there on its side and I'll have to muscle it to get it there.

Do they make jon boats in a 10 or 12 foot size?

Would I be better off getting one of those inflatable pontoon boats that would hold a trolling motor?


----------



## Nick_T (Jan 10, 2005)

Cool man, but I would steer clear of the 32" wide bottom boats and go with a 36" minimum. I know that ya can get the 12' jons in that size but not sure if they make a 10x36. 4" don't sound like much for it sure helps in the stability department. A 36" bottom boat should slide into the back of the truck OK. A 12 jon don't weigh nuthin hardly and  you'll like the security of having a metal boat when running rivers.

Nick T


----------



## TreeJacker (Feb 2, 2005)

It is hard to beat the sturdy 'ole john boat for bumping around the stumps....however my next boat will be a Riverhawk B60.  It's a neat little boat.  The 60" beam is unreal.  It is pretty stable.  I believe it will hold a 15 hp motor, although I'd just use a strong trolling motor for most of what I want to do with it.


----------



## BAMABUCK (Feb 3, 2005)

*great boat*

This is the one I've got and I love it.I just chunk it in the truck and go.It's dang near impossible to turn over without getting out of it and pushing it straight up on one side.I run a 54lb thrust trolling motor on it that will push through most wind,but I do have a 5hp merc for bigger lakes.


----------

